# New Round of Facebook Contests has Begun



## HalloweenAsylum.com (May 19, 2009)

Just like last year, we are running some contests on our facebook page and would love for you to stop by and participate. Just visit Halloween Asylum's Facebook page, click the icon Win A Mask and submit your answers to our horror movie questions. This week's prize is a new 2012 mask called Face Off - this was purchased at Transworld and is not yet available in stores or online anywhere. You have until Monday, March 27th at 6:00 PM EST to enter. We've got plenty more goodies for upcoming contests too!


----------

